# Rear bag's on lower arm's on a g-body?



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

All right went out to my car did a little lookin.

I WAS WRONG ABOUT MOUNTING A UPPER BAG MOUNT TO THE FRAMW BUT....

You could do it to the "rear cross support"i don't know what it's really called,but it's the support that run's between the frame rail's that houses the upper control arm's and sutch

You'll have to go in front of the original spring pocket then down,There's gonna have to be some fab work to reinforce everything but i'm for sure it will work


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright is as most as i could do w/ the bag deflated.It's on jack stands so my jack could only go so high


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is compressed as i could get it

LOOKING FROM THE PASS. SIDE REAR FACING FORWARD 

Show's what 3"


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's as hight as i could get it w/ the jack.It's still pretty close to be deinflated


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is lowered as much as i could.My firestone 2600 was caving in on itself as in being stretched to it's max inflated.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So to me the bag only travel's ---------2 INCHES FROM LOCKED UP TO DROPPED DOWN------ that is off the lower trailing arm.
This is just a rough rendering but you get the idea.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So what ya think???????


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now before people start posting 
THIS IS JUST A IDEA...not set in stone

It in theory will work w/o getting bind up depending on the size of bag.

You might have to turn the bag upside down and mount the opening's that way,but hey it's not made for hopping the rear is it????


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 13 2009, 11:08 PM~15973153
> *This is compressed as i could get it
> 
> LOOKING FROM THE PASS. SIDE REAR FACING FORWARD
> ...


Sorry driver's side facing forward

My bad


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

To note.....
You would deff. want to reinforce the lower traing arm on the axle and on the frame


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 Members: baggedout81, SuicidedRegal

I see you


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

what you are describing is how all impalas are set up i know some body makes a tubular lower control arm... weld your bracket on and go for it. my only concern would be having enough clearance for the side of the bag.

you could use a tiny bag only needing that much lift... but it would take a ton of psi.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Dec 14 2009, 12:06 AM~15973902
> *what you are describing is how all impalas are set up i know some body makes a tubular lower control arm... weld your bracket on and go for it. my only concern would be having enough clearance for the side of the bag.
> 
> you could use a tiny bag only needing that much lift... but it would take a ton of psi.
> *


Yes psi will be needed,and yes kinda lk impalas

Yes but a tubular control arm wont do i think it's gonna have to be reall solid.You escentually putting the whole rear weight of the car on the mount's,bag,and lower arm so it's gonna have to be boxxed and reinforced

I kind did a rought estimate a 8" bag will be pushing it but i think a 7" slam would be awesome (wahat are they 10-11" of full stroke) either a re or he


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I think it could work. Yes you would need to make the lower trailing arm out of 2x3 1/4 inch box and use poly bushings for it to last. I used to plate from the frame to the factory brace that angles forward. But I think you would need something stronger than that.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 13 2009, 10:08 PM~15973153
> *This is compressed as i could get it
> 
> LOOKING FROM THE PASS. SIDE REAR FACING FORWARD
> ...



the same idea i wuz thinking 4 my cutty homie im trying to get a good lock up i think it ill work we just got to make sure the bags wont rub on any thing


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUTLASS GEORGE_@Dec 14 2009, 11:10 PM~15983759
> *the same idea i wuz thinking 4 my cutty homie im trying to get a good lock up i think it ill work we just got to make sure the bags wont rub on any thing
> *


Yeah just a quick look i think you could get a 7" bag in there but idk.It's worth a try ya dig


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 14 2009, 09:03 PM~15982941
> *I think it could work. Yes you would need to make the lower trailing arm out of 2x3 1/4 inch box and use poly bushings for it to last.  I used to plate from the frame to the factory brace that angles forward. But I think you would need something stronger than that.
> *


2x3 isnt box it's rectangle.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you think it's a good idea to box in the side frame rails too if you're gonna attempt the standing 3?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Dec 13 2009, 11:06 PM~15973902
> *what you are describing is how all impalas are set up i know some body makes a tubular lower control arm... weld your bracket on and go for it. my only concern would be having enough clearance for the side of the bag.
> 
> you could use a tiny bag only needing that much lift... but it would take a ton of psi.
> *


Yeah but dont the impalas have the rear spring perch hanging over the trailing arms already? The G-body's would have to be all custom fabbed.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I would use these on my trailing arms instead of poly's if I would make my own.
http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-link-parts/s...r-pivot-bar-end


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

2 users baggedout81 & suicidedregal


I see you


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 11:22 PM~15983910
> *2x3 isnt box it's rectangle.
> *


Thik he was talking about "boxing it in" as all 4 sides :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal+Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM~15983936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE(SuicidedRegal @ Dec 14 2009, 11:23 PM) 
Do you think it's a good idea to box in the side frame rails too if you're gonna attempt the standing 3?


Yes,i'm gonna DO the rear arches and bottom of frame also


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 11:28 PM~15983998
> *I would use these on my trailing arms instead of poly's if I would make my own.
> http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-link-parts/s...r-pivot-bar-end
> *


I don't think those would work with the bag mounted on the trailing arm. They would lean side to side causing the bag to fold over. Yes boxing the middle in would help for 3 wheeling.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 15 2009, 07:06 AM~15986443
> *I don't think those would work with the bag mounted on the trailing arm. They would lean side to side causing the bag to fold over. Yes boxing the middle in would help for 3 wheeling.
> *


I dont know cause they sell a 4 link too with bag mount on the bars & super pivots. Would have to talk to them I guess.


----------



## CUTLASS GEORGE (Apr 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 14 2009, 10:12 PM~15983801
> *Yeah just a quick look i think you could get a 7" bag in there but idk.It's worth a try ya dig
> *



yea maybe 7"s i wuz checking it out again and it looks like theres not alot of clearance to put the 8"s on those arms and not rub on somethig but anything is possible


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 15 2009, 10:41 AM~15987275
> *I dont know cause they sell a 4 link too with bag mount on the bars & super pivots. Would have to talk to them I guess.
> *


Only one side of the bar can have them.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 15 2009, 03:48 PM~15990769
> *Only one side of the bar can have them.
> *


Yeah I forget but I think its the end thats not on the rear end.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Would you keep your shocks in the stock location if you mount the bags on the arms?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Anyone done this?
I would say use the trailing arms they use for hoping and put a bag on bar bracket on em. See what happens. :biggrin: http://image.lowridermagazine.com/f/834293...ension_16_z.jpg


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 16 2010, 09:36 AM~16308664
> *TTT
> *


Were you thinking of totally redoing your factory 4 link set-up cause I was under my other Regal today & the lower trailing arms are pretty close to the frame. The only simple way I can think of without redoing the 4 link is offsetting the bag on the arm. Let me know what you think.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 15 2009, 04:48 PM~15990769
> *Only one side of the bar can have them.
> *


I wish you'd quit saying that because deep down inside you know its not true!


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

while true both sides can have the pivot...... that bar can deflect alot and rotate. it will eventually loosen the joint by it self over time.

tack weld the jam nut on atleast 1 end.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 08:05 AM~16336885
> *I wish you'd quit saying that because deep down inside you know its not true!
> *


 tis what happend on the race car.


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah very much like an Impala. I am curious to see this done!


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 07:05 AM~16336885
> *I wish you'd quit saying that because deep down inside you know its not true!
> *


It is true on the uppers for sure. The bushing is actually on the rear end not the arm. It's a G-Body.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

I for one am really interested in how this turns out, i was actually thinking of this too. i only fear the car and frame are never designed to have forces like that applied..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Feb 15 2010, 01:18 PM~16618552
> *I for one am really interested in how this turns out, i was actually thinking of this too. i only fear the car and frame are never designed to have forces like that applied..
> *


Impalas are mounted on the lowers.just gotta reinforce and box that shit out in.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15983801
> *Yeah just a quick look i think you could get a 7" bag in there but idk.It's worth a try ya dig
> *



Was talking about this same thing with a homie lastnight. :biggrin:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

did anyone try yet?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm still thinking about it.Gonna have to wait till after June :cheesy:


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

Why June??


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@May 14 2010, 04:00 AM~17486604
> *Why June??
> *


Not enough time or money.Paying for my wedding and getting shit ready for that.Like my car that's still not done :wow: .But after that i have a couple tricks up my sleeve that only a couple people know about.Let's just say i'm making a bit of a air/hydraulic set up a mix of both worlds.It's either gonna work of epic fail


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

keep me (us) posted 
and uh congratz on the upcoming wedding.
I know, it can cost ya enough, not to mention the stress.


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

i was thinking of doing this on my 67 Buick. only problem is clearance. also if you run the bag perpendicular to the lower arm you increase the leverage potential of the arm thus achieving more stroke and less force on the arm itself.


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

It`s June........ :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowfreeze_@Jun 4 2010, 03:54 PM~17697096
> *It`s June........ :biggrin:
> *


ok the end of june after this funeral


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 4 2010, 02:03 PM~17697190
> *ok the end of june after this funeral
> *


I may give it a try but I wanna keep the Firestone 2600's in the rear of my car. I like the way they ride. Getting ready to do my frame notch so it will be the perfect time. Only thing is I dont wanna reinforce my frame & I know I'm gonna wanna try out the 3-wheel.


----------



## toddbrumfield (Oct 17, 2009)

like this $549.00 

82-03 S10 Bolt on Cantilever Upgrade
go to his web site aac and look and see if u can use this to fit ur g body


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15983910
> *2x3 isnt box it's rectangle.
> *


^I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE (suicidedregal) POSTED THIS^
BUT I JUST HAD TOO...

DUDE! 
A "BOX" DONT MEAN IT NEEDS TO BE ALL SAME LENGTH...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 7 2010, 11:20 PM~17989702
> *^I KNOW ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE (suicidedregal) POSTED THIS^
> BUT I JUST HAD TOO...
> 
> ...


I dont give a shit about wikipedia. Call a steel manufacturer & ask for 2x3 "box" tubing & see if they can find any or they will correct & say rectangle.


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 8 2010, 07:01 PM~17996813
> *I dont give a shit about wikipedia. Call a steel manufacturer & ask for 2x3 "box" tubing & see if they can find any or they will correct & say rectangle.
> *


enough with the e-thuggery, we all know ewhat he is talking about when he said 2x3 "box tubing" oh btw i call it box tubing also


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 8 2010, 04:01 PM~17996813
> *I dont give a shit about wikipedia. Call a steel manufacturer & ask for 2x3 "box" tubing & see if they can find any or they will correct & say rectangle.
> *


i do call my "local steel manufacturer" and ask for "box tubing" 2x4, 1x2, 2x2, 2x8, and 2x3's...

BTW; a rectangle is a square its a (special type of square) because they both have "4 right angles" they belong to the parallelogram family of shapes... :biggrin: 

"google it" (rectangle square parallelogram) :rimshot: learn something new everyday :rimshot:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

@ (baggedout81) i got a G-body frame sitting out side ill "pm" you some pics and some ideas...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jul 9 2010, 03:58 AM~18000357
> *i do call my "local steel manufacturer" and ask for "box tubing" 2x4, 1x2, 2x2, 2x8, and 2x3's...
> 
> BTW; a rectangle is a square its a (special type of square) because they both have "4 right angles" they belong to the parallelogram family of shapes...  :biggrin:
> ...


es we all do know what he is talking about but I still havent found "box" tubing. Found what it really is called from everywhere.http://www.jslispat.com/mild-steel-erw-black.html#square. But any way this e-thug :roflmao: is gfonna start calling it box tubing too since evryone else is. :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.jslispat.com/mild-steel-erw-black.html#square


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 15 2010, 01:39 PM~16619132
> *Impalas are mounted on the lowers.just gotta reinforce and box that shit out in.
> *


PM'd you bagged :biggrin:


----------



## ScrapinLac (Feb 18, 2007)

anybody get anywere with those lowers yet? ive tried it twice on my cadillac. Both times were epic fails.My fault tho,i used stock arms both times.I had them all plated up, both times i snapped them in half. I think it can be done using box steel. Im not sure how the round tubing would work. I have some 2x2 1/4" wall that i was going to try out, havent got around to it yet.Im runnin slams, and clearance seems to be an issue.You can flat mount slams though which is good.I ran a set of dominaters for a while and when they sack out the bag collapses past the mount


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ScrapinLac_@Jul 10 2010, 02:06 PM~18012506
> *anybody get anywere with those lowers yet? ive tried it twice on my cadillac. Both times were epic fails.My fault tho,i used stock arms both times.I had them all plated up, both times i snapped them in half. I think it can be done using box steel. Im not sure how the round tubing would work. I have some 2x2 1/4" wall that i was going to try out, havent got around to it yet.Im runnin slams, and clearance seems to be an issue.You can flat mount slams though which is good.I ran a set of dominaters for a while and when they sack out the bag collapses past the mount
> *



















http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-link-parts/4...bar-super-pivot
suicidedoors makes it to order any width / length 

post pics of your current set up (ScrapinLac)

pm you (baggedout81)


----------



## ScrapinLac (Feb 18, 2007)

i just have pearches over my rear end right now. nothin fancy. I get alright lift in the back with the 22's. Im gonna try the lower bar setup again when i put my drop spindles in


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

pm sent heres the only ones i have of mine homie


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks bro :thumbsup: 

One more thing to put up on the chalk board


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I see all ove the below needing to happen in my future


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baggedout81, SuicidedRegal


Figured you be in here :biggrin:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

Ha yeah. Did you get a slip then?


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 22 2011, 08:02 AM~19666905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS HOW ADJ TRAILING ARMS SHOULD LOOK! :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Jan 24 2011, 06:48 PM~19685699
> *NOW THATS HOW ADJ TRAILING ARMS SHOULD LOOK! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.

2x2 1/4 wall w/ 1 1/8" adjuster 

Rick on here made them shits for me


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 22 2011, 12:02 PM~19666905
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've always wondered what they were using in the back. :wow:


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI (Jan 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 5 2011, 08:20 PM~20025522
> *I've always wondered what they were using in the back. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



i heard & seen a pic some where on here,

it was 2 slam bags stuck together so like a 4 bellow...


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Mar 6 2011, 06:56 PM~20030659
> *i heard & seen a pic some where on here,
> 
> it was 2 slam bags stuck together so like a 4 bellow...
> *


I was thinking about trying to do what he did. So I have two of the cylinders that RS Hydraulics has and I have the brackets,bolts, and coil springs for sale. I'm not sure of the price yet but if you are looking I will pull some numbers together. And also you still would need to get a set of power balls


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Does anybody know what series air bag he is using? I know three series only have a lift of 9'' and there is one series the SS has a lift of 11'' and I wanted to put two of the SS series together and see. I think it would be good, but what do u guys think?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Mar 7 2011, 07:07 AM~20033581
> *Does anybody know what series air bag he is using? I know three series only have a lift of 9'' and there is one series the SS has a lift of 11'' and I wanted to put two of the SS series together and see. I think it would be good, but what do u guys think?
> *


with my re7 I get 11 or 10? inch of lift in the back


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 7 2011, 06:46 AM~20033740
> *with my re7 I get 11 or 10? inch of lift in the back
> *


So do u think the 11'' lifts are to much or no? I myself think two 11'' air bags would work because the cylinder themselves lift a total of 32''. If so any body looking for some air cylinders?


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Mar 6 2011, 08:56 PM~20030659
> *i heard & seen a pic some where on here,
> 
> it was 2 slam bags stuck together so like a 4 bellow...
> *


think I remember someone asking about this, sd used to carry it can't find it on their site, it was an adapter plate that was a circle plate with flushed bolts that allowed for the lower bag plate (this is because in the old days there was mainly the single bolt to the bottom of the bag like on the Firestone bags which most of the lower mounting brackets were molded to). hope that makes sense. Someone even posted a pic of the two bags together but I doubt it would work well, triples tend to fold over themselves due to the structure per say. Would have to draw it out to explain


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Mar 7 2011, 07:13 AM~20033838
> *think I remember someone asking about this, sd used to carry it can't find it on their site, it was an adapter plate that was a circle plate with flushed bolts that allowed for the lower bag plate (this is because in the old days there was mainly the single bolt to the bottom of the bag like on the Firestone bags which most of the lower mounting brackets were molded to). hope that makes sense. Someone even posted a pic of the two bags together but I doubt it would work well, triples tend to fold over themselves due to the structure per say. Would have to draw it out to explain
> *


I think it would work only because it has been done before and I don't think the bags are really going to fold over that much. And I plan on using slam specialties bags so maybe they will work better because of the material they use.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I remember the post because the guy said he had " the hook" up on the bags.I just dont know what ended up happening w/ it.If he ended up doing it or not.

Me personally,i wouldn't trust them bolted together like that.Maybe if it was just for exhibition 

Like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKslbshe4Hw


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Your not gonna belive this...but this is the post.Cant believe i found it
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=224429&st=0


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

you would have to compensate for both compressed heights as well as the added measurement from the middle plate


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Mar 7 2011, 09:31 AM~20033932
> *I think it would work only because it has been done before and I don't think the bags are really going to fold over that much. And I plan on using slam specialties bags so maybe they will work better because of the material they use.
> *


not to be rude but material doesn't mean shit when your bag starts to balloon from the odd lifting angle. 

*in general, ALL airbags need to work in a linear (as close to) motion to prevent themselves from ballooning/deformation/etc. which causes them to break.


----------



## PAMELASHU (Apr 17, 2008)

hi everyone. I from sonora, mexico and my baby elco, have air bag suspension, but now i need repair 1, and here dont have any store where i can buy, some one can tell me where I CAN BUY IN TUCSON O PHOENIX?

atte: la klauria (pamelashu) biggrin.gif biggrin.gif


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Mar 8 2011, 10:39 PM~20047633
> *hi everyone. I from sonora, mexico and my baby elco, have air bag suspension, but now i need repair 1, and here dont have any store where i can buy, some one can tell me where I CAN BUY IN TUCSON O PHOENIX?
> 
> atte: la klauria (pamelashu) biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> *


http://www.airassisted.ca/us/index.php


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PAMELASHU_@Mar 8 2011, 10:39 PM~20047633
> *hi everyone. I from sonora, mexico and my baby elco, have air bag suspension, but now i need repair 1, and here dont have any store where i can buy, some one can tell me where I CAN BUY IN TUCSON O PHOENIX?
> 
> atte: la klauria (pamelashu) biggrin.gif biggrin.gif
> *


i got to suicidedoors.com, airbaggit.com, hornblasters.com but recently i have been using Waylayed.com the have killer valves and free shipping


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well i havent done shit w/ this.LOL


----------



## bigbadvalle (May 28, 2011)

baggedout81 said:


> I see all ove the below needing to happen in my future
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

2x2 an i belive 1/4" wall,stock length


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

bigbadvalle said:


> baggedout81 said:
> 
> 
> > I see all ove the below needing to happen in my future
> ...


----------



## Regalized204 (Jun 20, 2008)

Rdawg146 said:


> i got to suicidedoors.com, airbaggit.com, hornblasters.com but recently i have been using Waylayed.com the have killer valves and free shipping


airbaggit should give up on life...worst company, service and parts ive ever seen in my life


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Bump. Any pics of how you did the rear axle, thanks bag. Doing a cutlass soon.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

My bad, saw those pics. Anyone else have pics. Was thinking of welding a round plate to axle, for bag?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I never did anything w/ this.Round plate to the axle??? Nah just get the over axle weld on lower mounts.You can get a slam specialty 8" bag bk there like I did.its a bit tight.but will work.Hell I've even thought about trying universal airs triple bellow bag


----------

